# Bottle Capper At Kmart Is Superautomatica $39 On Sale



## pk.sax (14/9/10)

The brigalow bench capper at Kmart is on sale for 39 bucks and just happens to be a superautomatica (with replaceable bell) in a brigalow box. Checked the Kmart at Knox city.


----------

